# Brake problems! (Stops, won't go!)



## tscman (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi all,

I don't know if this is the right place to post a long technical question on this forum (but i hope it is). Just thought I'd post here since I am pretty much at my witt's end with this little problem...

Has anyone encountered anything like this before?

I have an '84 bluebird auto, with the L20B, everything stock standard. The problem I am having with it at the moment is that the brakes are constantly on.

Very annoying - it's effects on fuel consumption go without saying...

To be more specific, when the car has been parked and everyhing is cold, the brakes are off, and the brake pedal works a couple of inches off the floor, where it normally does (brakes work as normal). After driving a while, the brake circuit seems to build up a constant hydraulic pressure which keeps the *front* brakes on constantly, and this becomes gradually worse and worse, the further you drive to the point where I can't get over 50 k's without the accelerator on the floor. And the brake pedal starts working right up the top (the feel of it changes).

The thing that completely baffles me is that I have replaced everything in the front brake circuit -

- replaced master brake cylinder (twice)
- replaced both callipers
- replaced brake pads (several times )
- replaced both flexible brake lines
- even replaced both steel brake lines !
- oh, checked obvious things like the vent in the master cylinder reservoir
- bled litres and litres of fluid

Rear brake circuit doesn't leak, and they don't get too hot. Front brakes absolutely cook after a long drive.

I have re-packed front wheel bearings couple of times with htb grease and checked adjustment to make sure they're surviving this heat...

If anyone has a suggestion which may save this car's life I welcome your post!

Thanks for the lengthy read,

David.


----------



## tscman (Jun 23, 2005)

Sorry guys, just noticed the "Suspension & Brakes" forum under technical section


----------

